# Seasons Beatings Miniture Exchange



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

kay this is the time for the christmas exchange so we are back . So grab your fuzzy bunny slippers and get ready for a fun exchange. Read all the rules and look at some changes that we have made. I hope everyone will have fun with this one. 

Rule change this exchange will allow you to send a converted or painted model as a suprise to your giftee if you want in addition to the regular models. 



Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. 

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to receive an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want receive your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
November31– list closes
November 6– folks can start shipping
January 1– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM people in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in again! 
Orks and Eldar all the way!

We who joined for the summer exchange, do you still have our adresses or do we need to PM you once more?


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely signing up!
I would like Dwarfs, Orks (40k), Nurglesque Daemons or perhaps some Iron Hands. What's particularly preferred is models that are oop; think things similar to Drong the Hard, or, Slayer Doomseekers?


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I am in again - looking forward to it. Collecting Nids and starting a Militarum Tempestus army in near future.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so in and looking forward to this!
Space Wolves.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Moriouce said:


> I'm in again!
> Orks and Eldar all the way!
> 
> We who joined for the summer exchange, do you still have our adresses or do we need to PM you once more?


Please send me your address again. I delete all the addresses once one exchange is done so please send it to me again.



Saintspirit said:


> Definitely signing up!
> I would like Dwarfs, Orks (40k), Nurglesque Daemons or perhaps some Iron Hands. What's particularly preferred is models that are oop; think things similar to Drong the Hard, or, Slayer Doomseekers?


Please send me your address as well and you are in.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I am in, mainly seeking 40k Orks these days but I also play CSM and SW.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in too.

These days I mainly play 30k Emperor's Children, so Forge World stuff is greatly appreciated and preferred. But that costs an arm and a leg, so anything Space Marine/Blood Angel that is suitably pompous or decorative will do nicely, things like veterans, sanguinary guard, apothecaries and such like. 

Alternatively, any of the Emperor's Children upgrade packs (shoulder pads, torsos, vehicle doors) would be much appreciated and are more affordable than a unit/model (in theory). So yeah, hopefully that enough to go on!

Looking forward to being part of this :drinks:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

PMd Morfangdakka

I'm interested in Space Marines (esp CF and Sallys), CSM (Death Guard/Nurgle), Bloodbowl and a wee bit of Dredd (Warlord Games) for cheeky interest...

CtS


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, count me in. Preference is Space Puppies, or CSM


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Never had the spare cash to participate in one of these, but sounds like fun so I am in this year. Preferably Tomb Kings or vanilla marines but if you are a madman feel free to send forgeworld marines!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm happy to join in for once! Been a rough ride juggling uni in a foreign country and the hobby, but I am in all the way!

As far as what I put on my list to Sant- er...the Emperor, I'd love some generic marine stuff (aka: if it ain't BA, DA, or SW I want it!), with a shoutout for any iron hands/ astral claws stuff people may have lying around.

P.S: Oh! And any stuff that would make for cool conversions! Like power mauls
P.P.S: and if anyone feels extra generous, forgeworld stuff would really make my year


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Last week to sign up everyone.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in. DE heamonculus coven is my current project.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, things close this Sunday and shipping begins on December 6, next Saturday. I'm just curious when we should expect the list for one another to show up


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> So, things close this Sunday and shipping begins on December 6, next Saturday. I'm just curious when we should expect the list for one another to show up


Depending on my work schedule I will get the list posted by Dec. 2nd no later than Dec. 3rd.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> Depending on my work schedule I will get the list posted by Dec. 2nd no later than Dec. 3rd.


Freak'n sweet!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

> *TIMELINE*
> Sign up starts NOW!
> November31– list closes
> November 6– folks can start shipping
> January 1– all participants should have shipped their minis


I'm just saying, because I believe this is something written wrong. Isn't it supposed to be "December 6- folks can start shipping"?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Saintspirit said:


> I'm just saying, because I believe this is something written wrong. Isn't it supposed to be "December 6- folks can start shipping"?


Yes, December 6 is the target shipping date. November 6 is just an error.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*The List*

here is the big list for Santas :santa:

Scscofield
Tawa
Drohar
Alasdair
Saintspirit
Deus Mortis
Jason Fly 
Khorne's Fist
Moriouce
Count_the_Seven
Jace of Ultramar
Swedemarine
Sludig
Morfangdakka

Ok everyone here is the list. I tried to keep the international shipping to a minimum since the post is going to be a mess with the holidays. Again the person above ships to the person below and the person at the bottom ships to the one on the top of the list. Any questions or problems please pm me so we can try to straighten it out soon as possible. 

Have a great Christmas and plenty of seasons beatings:good:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So, can we start shipping or do we wait until the 6th?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Deus Mortis said:


> So, can we start shipping or do we wait until the 6th?



It is best to wait just in case there is problem and I have to change the list around about who ships to who. It hasn't happened in many years but it has happened. I like to give it a few days just to make sure there are no issues.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Shipped. Should be with you within a week or so.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I shall be shipping on Friday afternoon. Unless I get collared to work late again, in which case it will be Saturday morning :good:


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Shipped. Hope you will be happy with it!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Saintspirit said:


> Shipped. Hope you will be happy with it!


Stoked mate :wink:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Shipped present today!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Shipped on the 6th of December. Hoping it has arrived by the weekend...

CtS


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ended up working all weekend, but I've - literally - just got back from the post office :good:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I missed the sign up so i have mailed myself a free go on my love squirrel voucher


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> I missed the sign up so i have mailed myself a free go on my love squirrel voucher


Well it is seasons beatings! so have yourself a good go of it on your poor love squirrel.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> Well it is seasons beatings!


*splutters coffee everywhere* :good:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys. I think I have the privilege of being the first one to receive my gift. Many thanks to @Saintspirit for my present. No doubt you will see these in my project log as these help my IIIrd Legion to grow. Any who, here they are, some nice legion upgrades. Once again, I am extremely thankful k:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll be shipping tomorrow!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

@Deus Mortis You're very welcome! You should know, it was quite a joy to send that gift to you.:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

@jasonfly, package arrived, thanks very much.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

@Count_the_Seven
Thank you, sir for the Sky Claws and Lone Wolf, they will find new enemies to tear up as soon as they're painted and assembled... not necessarily in that order :crazy:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very late with this but ups assures me it will get there by wednesday @sludig

And I recieved mine over the weekend Very big thanks to Jace for this as I was already planning on picking up another 2 or 3 boxes of scouts. And


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The plan is to ship to Tawa tomorrow. The plan was to do so today but I got the stomach bug floating around this morn.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

scscofield said:


> The plan is to ship to Tawa tomorrow. The plan was to do so today but I got the stomach bug floating around this morn.


Yuk, hope you pick up soon mate! :good:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It's on the way Tawa, so anywhere from a week to a month if I go off shipping to m6 friends in Scotland.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's all cool. Feel better matey :good:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Morfang's big stompa mob has loaded up Da Rok with stuff and blasted it into the warp. So Remember that there is always



Panzees to kick,
Fish'eadz to krump,
Oomies to kill,
Beakies to stomp,
Spikeys to burn
And bugz to fight:
All of this
On this Orkmas night!


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Swede Pkg arrived and I will be opening bright and early in the morning. Morfang yous will be shipping on Monday as it finally arrived.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

sludig said:


> Swede Pkg arrived and I will be opening bright and early in the morning. Morfang yous will be shipping on Monday as it finally arrived.


No worries mate it is all good.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=65148705D75D85A1!325&authkey=!AEtwlXmee5dI6Mo&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

AWESOME!!!

Thanks Swede

I never could link pics 

LOL


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you very much to Drohar for my skellingtons and space marines. Have a merry Christmas yall!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Anytime man. Glad you like it


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

alasdair said:


> Thank you very much to Drohar for my skellingtons and space marines. Have a merry Christmas yall!


Your welcome and hope you enjoy them  Merry Xmas all!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Thanks alot morfangdakka, these will rock.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

@Moriouce, Death Guard safely arrived thanks!

CtS


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Moriouce, Death Guard safely arrived thanks!
> 
> CtS


You are welcome! 
My WIP name for the nurgle lord was Charon the Blighted. Hope they bring you victory!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Any sign of a package @Drohar?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

3/8 have posted pics on their gifts. We can do alot better! Come on guys! Show US what you got!


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Tawa said:


> Any sign of a package @Drohar?


No sign of it yet, hopefully it'll come soon  and wil post a pic once it comes @Moriouce.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

@jasonfly have you got your present yet?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

@Moriouce, start watching the post. :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Drohar said:


> No sign of it yet, hopefully it'll come soon  and wil post a pic once it comes @Moriouce.


Hopefully it will be of use :wink:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry, the pics are late.



Sky Claws FTW!

This guy, I'm going to take time to paint just right. He will definitely be a Wolf Lord in my army.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

My new DG veteran Plague Marines...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

@Deus Mortis: I probably have, but can't say for certain as I'm with my family in a different country at the moment 

I'll contact you to confirm as soon as I get back (should be the 3rd).
@Khorne: Has your present arrived safely?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

jasonfly said:


> @[MENTION=21812]Khorne: Has your present arrived safely?





Khorne's Fist said:


> @jasonfly, package arrived, thanks very much.


Arrived on the 20th.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Krom and some CSM stuffs! Ace! :good:











Cheers, @scscofield!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Glad you liked them Tawa.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

@scscofield


Any sign of the gift I sent to you??


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Thanks alot morfangdakka, these will rock.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks KF! 

Exactly what I was in the progress to aquire!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Glad you liked them Tawa.


They'll make some nice additions! :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Royal Mail are a bunch of useless fucktards.
@Drohar. I've found out why you haven't received anything yet. Apparently it's was "returned to sender" this morning. Nope, it hasn't been, so I'll be into the post office on Friday to have it out with the cheeky cunts. :ireful2:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Royal Mail are a bunch of useless fucktards.
> 
> @Drohar. I've found out why you haven't received anything yet. Apparently it's was "returned to sender" this morning. Nope, it hasn't been, so I'll be into the post office on Friday to have it out with the cheeky cunts. :ireful2:


Please, film this. I want to see what you look like when angry at an already frustrated postal worker.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Please, film this. I want to see what you look like when angry at an already frustrated postal worker.


I own a sword. This will be a thing.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice! Still, record it for future generations and all that jazz.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> Thanks KF!
> 
> Exactly what I was in the progress to aquire!


Glad you like them. I don't know a whole lot about the pros and cons of the current ork codex, but I thought nobs are always useful, if even only for all the bits in the box.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

@alasdair - Ironbreakers arrived today, thanks very much. Might make me restart on my dwarf army once again.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Tawa said:


> I own a sword. This will be a thing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFvOnY1gkOw



I still want to see this. They are postal workers though so be careful. Ours over in the states always seem to be armed with automatic weapons so be careful.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Tawa said:


> Royal Mail are a bunch of useless fucktards.
> 
> @Drohar. I've found out why you haven't received anything yet. Apparently it's was "returned to sender" this morning. Nope, it hasn't been, so I'll be into the post office on Friday to have it out with the cheeky cunts. :ireful2:


Sorry, haven't been checking the forum lately (busy at work for a change).
They are useless. Apparently their expensive redirection service isn't really working, I've got loads of post missing after my move.:ireful2:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

@sludig

This arrived today. I get to build me a proper dakka jet now and make some more burna boys.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad you like em.


----------

